# pheasant/goose hunt



## MSdukhntr (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey guys. I need a little help finding a goose and pheasant hunt in North Dakota. I have about 10 buddies and myself that have been making a yearly trip to the Dakotas for some hunting We need a guide for the goose hunting, but we can handle the pheasants and a place to stay, we will cook for ourselves. If anyone knows of a place please let me know.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

The only advice I could give is to maybe bring a few more guys say 18-20,makes it easier to get on private land. Good Luck


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

That's funny!


----------

